# best broadband Portlaoise



## breathnach1 (24 Feb 2009)

Anyone have an idea what the best broadband wireless no telphone line is in Portlaoise


----------



## Smashbox (24 Feb 2009)

My brother and sister in law lived in Mountmellick and was very happy with Perlico broadband.


----------



## Nige (24 Feb 2009)

I was with Irish Broadband for over a year. It was really good at first but then started to play up due to some issue in the town about 6 months ago (so I got a land line and Eircom BB). I don't know if that issue is fixed with IBB yet, but if it is, they'd be worth a shot.


----------



## Elainee40 (25 Feb 2009)

we're with Chorus wireless broadband in esker hills and not a bother on it


----------



## bigpaddy_irl (15 Mar 2009)

There is Premier Broadband in Portlaoise too who do non landline broadband.


----------



## vanman (16 Mar 2009)

have Digiweb Broadband for last 2 years, maybe longer. no problems. can be got in most parts of town.


----------

